# Is there a point to optimizing our tablets with WebOS?



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

That is, for those of us waiting for Android. If we overclock it and stuff, then put Android on wouldn't it reset everything back to default? Or if I OC to 1.7ghz now, will it still be running at that speed when I put the new OS on it? Thanks, I just haven't looked into tweaking my tablet because I am literally just waiting for this to be ported.


----------



## avarty (Sep 6, 2011)

You are correct, it wont stay overclocked, and nothing you do to WebOS will transfer over to android. but if you're using your touchpad whilst waiting for android (rather than just leaving it boxed up) then overclocking, tweaking and patching WebOS is in your best interest as it makes WebOS much better.
Also using preware and installing tweaks will give you basic homebrew installation skills, mediocre as they are, you may need when installing android onto your Touchpad.
once android is ported fully then you will be able to apply similar overclocks and tweaks.

You have nothing to loose so why not give it a try?


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I'll be frank. I am lazy when there is no real reward for putting my time into something. I did install preware and diable log tracking and all that to the pad only to find there is NOTHING in preware even remotely useful or fun.

I found the SNES emulator, which works fantastic I might add, but thats it. No other apps or emulators to really have spent that time installing.

Now, I'd have to look up the guide on how to OC the touchpad, actually do the tweak, then stare at the screen of nothingness, faster prcessing... screen... I can only play Link to the Past so many times before I want to move on lol. There may be nothing to lose, but to me I feel there would be nothing to gain.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

everything I understand points to having to perform some level of repartitioning which would mean starting over on the webOS side of things... Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i actually noticed this too, i would hit play on a site with an imbedded youtube video, it would open up a new card and have a gray screen with the spinner, i would hit the home button, and the card turns black. never plays nothing.

my TP is stock with the latest OS on it. just started happening this weekend after 3.0.2 install with webOS doctor. its pretty annoying.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

You replied to the wrong thread there Turdbogls


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Well, I'll be frank. I am lazy when there is no real reward for putting my time into something.
> 
> ...........
> 
> There may be nothing to lose, but to me I feel there would be nothing to gain.


Don't bother then? Now if I could only get back the time spent reading this thread.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> Don't bother then? Now if I could only get back the time spent reading this thread.


Errmmm, I was hoping someone would give me a reason. If I was wrong then there would be, but since the tweaks don't roll over I hardly see the point. Take your mindless badger elsewhere.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Well, I'll be frank. I am lazy when there is no real reward for putting my time into something. I did install preware and diable log tracking and all that to the pad only to find there is NOTHING in preware even remotely useful or fun.


You (and now the rest of us) have spent more time creating/reading/responding to this thread than it would have taken you to overclock the tablet.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Mindless badger? My boy you cut me quick.

Serious answer that this doesn't really deserve - the OC process is about as quick and painless as installing an add-on for Firefox. This is because a lot of people have put a lot of effort into making something that should rightly be very complicated extremely slick and easy. It increases the performance of the Touchpad by quite a margin and lets you further tweak your device to your heart's desire. If your response to this is "Meh, can't be bothered" then good for you, why do we have to read about it?


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> Mindless badger? My boy you cut me quick.
> 
> Serious answer that this doesn't really deserve - the OC process is about as quick and painless as installing an add-on for Firefox. This is because a lot of people have put a lot of effort into making something that should rightly be very complicated extremely slick and easy. It increases the performance of the Touchpad by quite a margin and lets you further tweak your device to your heart's desire. If your response to this is "Meh, can't be bothered" then good for you, why do we have to read about it?


Also my point being, it's all for nothing if Android is going to wipe these settings. You are not reading intot this enough. It's not that I don't see the benefits, it's that it's all for nothing if someone, like myself, got this just because a new OS could be installed. If it rolled over when the port happens then it would be worth it, right? Now if someone else has the same concerns they know when the port is done they wasted their time. You are dragging this out and your response could have been left out. Just sayin.


----------



## talonts (Aug 26, 2011)

Just to hopefully stop you from wasting time out of anyone else's life...

They're working on a *dual-boot* Android. IOW, tweaks you make now would work when you booted WebOS.

And I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the Android port also allows overclocking.


----------



## meggiedude (Aug 24, 2011)

talonts said:


> Just to hopefully stop you from wasting time out of anyone else's life...
> 
> They're working on a *dual-boot* Android. IOW, tweaks you make now would work when you booted WebOS.
> 
> And I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the Android port also allows overclocking.


Quite frankly I'd be amazed if the port does not allow over clocking. That's going to be pretty high on most Dev's wish list as soon at a successful port is achieved.

Also to add, I'll only install a dual boot anyway, coz I am growing accustomed to WebOS. 
It has its faults, but its not too bad, and will probably work better than a Honeycomb port, which is after all a cellphone OS in reality.


----------



## Rokesomesmeefer (Aug 26, 2011)

meggiedude said:


> quite frankly i'd be amazed if the port does not allow over clocking. That's going to be pretty high on most dev's wish list as soon at a successful port is achieved.
> 
> Also to add, i'll only install a dual boot anyway, coz i am growing accustomed to webos.
> It has its faults, but its not too bad, and will probably work better than a *gingerbread* port, which is after all a cellphone os in reality.


ftfy.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Also my point being, it's all for nothing if Android is going to wipe these settings. You are not reading intot this enough. It's not that I don't see the benefits, it's that it's all for nothing if someone, like myself, got this just because a new OS could be installed. If it rolled over when the port happens then it would be worth it, right? Now if someone else has the same concerns they know when the port is done they wasted their time. You are dragging this out and your response could have been left out. Just sayin.


Well, if your question is whether there is value in improving the webOS experience for someone who doesn't care if the webOS experience is improved, the answer is self-evident. Given how simple overclocking the TouchPad is (maybe 10 minutes for you, since you have preware installed), it is hard to understand what kind of assurances you want. I can say from my personal experience, it is worth doing things like installing apps, bookmarking web pages, becoming accustomed to a new keyboard, and yes, overclocking, even though all these things may be lost when I convert to Android. Why? Because I am using my device now, with WebOS on it. Only you can decide whether these things have value to you.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Well, I'll be frank. I am lazy when there is no real reward for putting my time into something. I did install preware and diable log tracking and all that to the pad only to find there is NOTHING in preware even remotely useful or fun.
> 
> I found the SNES emulator, which works fantastic I might add, but thats it. No other apps or emulators to really have spent that time installing.
> 
> Now, I'd have to look up the guide on how to OC the touchpad, actually do the tweak, then stare at the screen of nothingness, faster prcessing... screen... I can only play Link to the Past so many times before I want to move on lol. There may be nothing to lose, but to me I feel there would be nothing to gain.


Yep you're diffidently lazy


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Also my point being, it's all for nothing if Android is going to wipe these settings. You are not reading intot this enough. It's not that I don't see the benefits, it's that it's all for nothing if someone, like myself, got this just because a new OS could be installed. If it rolled over when the port happens then it would be worth it, right? Now if someone else has the same concerns they know when the port is done they wasted their time. You are dragging this out and your response could have been left out. Just sayin.


Then don't bother like situbusitgooddog said, just saying 
We didn't come here to have you convince us your right and too lazy to do it. gezzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MrRochie (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope the Android port is stable and there is an "easy install" like the overclock one was for us "non" programers... Yep that's the ticket... Many thanks to the Android team whoever you are today... :wink2:


----------

